# Revenue has sent you new correspondence... Where?



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

I got an email informing me that Revenue has sent me new correspondence "ROS Mail Notification".

Advises me, if  a myaccount user, to check My Documents for "Unread Documents".

However when I do so there's nothing there.

There are no links in the email so I don't think it is fradulent.

Anyone else have similar experience?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2022)

Under "My Enquiries" in myAccount.


----------



## k06351000 (27 Jan 2022)

Yes . I had to login in to the local property tax site.


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Under "My Enquiries" in myAccount.


I tried both, nothing recent.


----------



## Chelseablue (27 Jan 2022)

I found that the email arrives before the document is posted on “my account”, give it a couple of days & check again


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> I tried both, nothing recent.


Could they have issued an updated statement of tax credits under 2022 (or a previous year)?


----------



## elcato (27 Jan 2022)

Make sure you haven't got a filter on the 'My Enquiries' page. Reselect all if necessary.


----------



## bmount (27 Jan 2022)

Yes I have seen this, not convenient to find out what or where to look. You may see Unread items in bold under Inbox, or Revenue Record, in ros.ie
 But unless you have raised an enquiry/question yourself you wont see anything in MyEnquiries.


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

Thanks folks, I'll check back tomorrow and untick any filters. Am hoping it's just a case of the email being faster than the document upload.

I scanned all previous years and there was nothing with a 2022 date of issue.


----------



## John Locke (27 Jan 2022)

This has happened before, notification received but no document.

My email is on Gmail and they allow you to put full stops in your email address, e.g. it treats xyz@gmail.com and x.y.z@gmail.com as the same.
I could see from the notification that I got from revenue that it was for my email address but missing a dot..

I suspect that another user had entered a "fake" email address.. And it was my one, but missing a dot. So I get their notifications.

Maybe the same happened to you?


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

John Locke said:


> This has happened before, notification received but no document.
> 
> My email is on Gmail and they allow you to put full stops in your email address, e.g. it treats xyz@gmail.com and x.y.z@gmail.com as the same.
> I could see from the notification that I got from revenue that it was for my email address but missing a dot..
> ...


Interesting angle alright... I get that a few random american-set emails for someone with same surname and similar first name, but it's never happened before with something Irish. 
I double checked the email and it was for my exact email address.
Hmm.


----------



## mickeyg (27 Jan 2022)

I often get this message also but find it annoying in that it does not specify whether it is in "My Account" or ROS. Particularly
as I have 5 ROS accounts for 5 different companies and 2 MyAccounts for which I am responsible. 
Why cant the email be specific as to where the correspondence has been sent??


----------



## jpd (27 Jan 2022)

You could use a different email for each account


----------



## ArthurMcB (27 Jan 2022)

I also got this email today but no sign of anything in My Account and I dont have a ROS account.


----------



## jpd (27 Jan 2022)

You could examine the email message header to see exactly where it originated


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

jpd said:


> You could examine the email message header to see exactly where it originated


It all seems to check out as revenue.ie originating.
There's no links in the email so doesn't seem to be an attempt at misdirection.


----------



## Sunny (27 Jan 2022)

Has happened it before where I got the notification and there was nothing. The interest on my tax bill is probably scary at this stage!


----------



## jpd (27 Jan 2022)

Just looking at the address displayed in the message is meaningless, you have to dig down into the actual message header. How you do this will depend on your email software

Anybody can send a message with "xxxxxxx@revenue.ie" in the From: description


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jan 2022)

jpd said:


> Just looking at the address displayed in the message is meaningless, you have to dig down into the actual message header. How you do this will depend on your email software
> 
> Anybody can send a message with "xxxxxxx@revenue.ie" in the From: description


Looks legit?

ARC-Authentication-Results: i=1; mx.google.com;
       spf=pass (google.com: domain of noreply@revenue.ie designates 137.191.241.164 as permitted sender) smtp.mailfrom=noreply@revenue.ie;
       dmarc=pass (p=NONE sp=NONE dis=NONE) header.from=revenue.ie
Return-Path: <noreply@revenue.ie>
Received: from jnrd-smtp-1.revenue.ie (jnrd-smtp-1.revenue.ie. [137.191.241.164])
        by mx.google.com with ESMTPS id e14si17248122wre.499.2022.01.27.02.52.50

Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of noreply@revenue.ie designates 137.191.241.164 as permitted sender) client-ip=137.191.241.164;
Authentication-Results: mx.google.com;
       spf=pass (google.com: domain of noreply@revenue.ie designates 137.191.241.164 as permitted sender) smtp.mailfrom=noreply@revenue.ie;
       dmarc=pass (p=NONE sp=NONE dis=NONE) header.from=revenue.ie


----------



## jpd (27 Jan 2022)

Yes, that looks  legit - IP address does belong to the Irish Govt according to https://www.home.neustar/resources/tools/ip-geolocation-lookup-tool


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2022)

Message Revenue and ask them why they sent the email?


----------



## Billo (27 Jan 2022)

I got a similar mssage to OP today and sure enough there is nothing in myaccount. I am not in a hurry so will check in a day or two.


----------



## Páid (27 Jan 2022)

mickeyg said:


> I often get this message also but find it annoying in that it does not specify whether it is in "My Account" or ROS. Particularly
> as I have 5 ROS accounts for 5 different companies and 2 MyAccounts for which I am responsible.
> Why cant the email be specific as to where the correspondence has been sent??


I have the exact same problem - 2 Ros accounts and 1 My account. 

What could they put in the email though to identify the source?  For the companies they could include the company name but for individuals I assume it's trickier - they cannot include the PPSN and including the name of the individual might not be wise either (in case the email account was accessed by an unauthorized person).


----------



## Páid (27 Jan 2022)

It may be a notification that your Employee Detail Summary (EDS) for last year is now available to generate.


----------



## ArthurMcB (27 Jan 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Message Revenue and ask them why they sent the email?


And wait 1 month for their response.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> And wait 1 month for their response.


Not in my experience.


----------



## ArthurMcB (27 Jan 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Not in my experience.


In mine


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Jan 2022)

So in my bank account I can see I've received a repayment from Revenue of overpaid taxes for last year.
There's still no correspondence in my online revenue account, or updated statement of liability for 2021 - so that looks like a glitch, but I'm guessing my updated statement of liability should have been there.
When I try to access statement of liability I get a message that they are still processing it.

Checking social media, seems like this has happened to a few ppl.


----------



## iamaspinner (28 Jan 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> So in my bank account I can see I've received a repayment from Revenue of overpaid taxes for last year.
> There's still no correspondence in my online revenue account, or updated statement of liability for 2021 - so that looks like a glitch, but I'm guessing my updated statement of liability should have been there.
> When I try to access statement of liability I get a message that they are still processing it.
> 
> Checking social media, seems like this has happened to a few ppl.


I also received the email, no new documents but found tax refund in my bank account this morning.


----------



## Protocol (28 Jan 2022)

E-mail arrived to me at 9:20am on 27th, Thursday (yesterday).
Payment into my account on 28th, Friday, (today) visible after midnight last night.

No sign of P21 SoL yet.


----------



## Gervan (28 Jan 2022)

mickeyg said:


> Why cant the email be specific as to where the correspondence has been sent??


Not quite the same puzzle as OP but some weeks ago I received an email from Revenue saying my ROS cert would expire and I would be prompted to renew it when I next logged into ROS. I have logged in several times, but get no prompt. I'd rather my cert didn't expire, but the reminder may be about a cert I had before I retired when I was submitting for clients. 
A hint in the email as to which cert would be welcome.

As to the worry about scams, if the email isn't including a link to click on I don't think it would be a scam.


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Jan 2022)

So, the updated Statement of Liability has finally appeared in My Documents.

€160 back for remote working expenses, was a bit hassle with the bills and all, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Protocol (28 Jan 2022)

Protocol said:


> E-mail arrived to me at 9:20am on 27th, Thursday (yesterday).
> Payment into my account on 28th, Friday, (today) visible after midnight last night.
> 
> No sign of P21 SoL yet.



SoL in My Documents on Friday evening.


----------



## Billo (28 Jan 2022)

I also got good news in myaccount today.


----------

